# Happy Birthday to my sweet Tink!



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

My baby girl Tink turned 1 today! Just wanted to share of few pics of her over the past year.  If some of you may remember Tink is extra special(not that all my babies aren't special) because right after we got her at 8 weeks old she came down with parvo and survived it only weighing 8 oz. So she is lucky to be reaching this age at all!

Baby Tink...

















































Tink now...

























HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Aww, happy birthday Tink!! She is definitely one beautiful little girl!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Hollysmommy!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

What a gorgeous and strong miracle girl. She must have been quite the fighter to beat Parvo! And I'm sure she has a very dedicated mama.
HAPPY 1ST TINK!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tink, you are one very cute lucky little girl


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Quinn and Zoey's Mom! She was definately a fighter and so were we! We lost a 1 yr old chi to parvo right after Tink got over it so we know even more how lucky she is from that.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh that must have been devastating. I'm assuming they weren't vaccinated right? I've never heard of a dog getting Parvo after vaccination but its probably possible. Oh god its SUCH a scary disease and SO easily transmittable. Frightens me to my core. But its also hard because the key period for socializing a dog is until 16 weeks! And sometimes pups don't have all the vaccines until then...


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy B-day to little Tink! She's definately a fighter and adorable as well!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Quinn~
Well, with the one year old, 
had definately been vaccinated. My vet said that at that time there was a new strand of parvo going around that apparently the vaccine wasn't fighting. With Tink, she had had 1 set of shots and that wasn't enough to build up the resistance. I am still in shock as to how she survived it but she did. And our poor Ariel(the one we lost) fought til the end, but just couldn't do it. Parvo is super scary and I still worry everyday that we will have to deal with it again. We no longer live in the home where we had the outbreaks as it burned in July, I always worried that we hadn't fully gotten rid of it. Now in our new home we have had no problems, so hopefully we won't have to deal with that again.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks 4chis!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow that is so scary! Oh man. I'm sorry you had to deal with that and lose one. Amazing Tink survived! 
I've never had to deal with Parvo in one of my own and hope never to have to!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope you never have to either, I wouldn't wish something like that on my worst enemy.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Princess Tia (Sep 27, 2008)

ohh, she's beautiful, I love her colour. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy birthday Tink, you are a very strong and cute little girl


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all so very much!


----------



## Karen-b- (Dec 28, 2008)

happy 1st birthday tink!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Karen-b-


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tink. It's been a rough year for you. I wish you all the best from here on out.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Baby Babs! It sure has been a rough year, hopefully 2009 will be MUCH better!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy birthday Tink  She's really grown up to be a pretty Chi!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Rosie's mom


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy BDay Tink


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Stephy!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, can we get some pics of all of your babies? I don't think I've seen any recently. Angie must be bigger than in your siggy by now, right?


----------



## Sophie'smomma (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tink!! You truly are a miracle and Im so glad you're still here today.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, sure I'll post some here in a few.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

happy birthday!! what a cutie i love the dora explora oufit lol xx


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. I actually made that for her, but it burnt up in our house over the summer


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tink Glad she made it time sure has passed by fast hasn't Roxie will be 1 year old next month.How much does she weigh now?


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Time sure does fly! Tink now weighs 4 lbs 4.8 oz. which is about twice what she charted, which I am thankful for cause she was so tiny and took awhile to grow, but at about 4 months she hit a growth spurt and really shot up. She's my big girl now!


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
she's grown up so much!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Awww she's gorgeous. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINK X


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINK!*


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY Tink 

She has grows so beautifully. She looks so much like my Chico especially when she was young.  

I didn't know about Tink's past. I'm so glad she is a fighter.  

HUGGS AND KISSES
Fadhila & Chico


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Gabby and Fadhila!

Yes, Tink and Chico do look a lot alike. And she has had one heck of a past, she is a very lucky little lady.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful Tink


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mocha_roo (Dec 16, 2008)

ok those pink nails are so cute! i tried to do mocha and haileys mocha dosnt like it much but my hailey girl she loves to get her nails DID!~ lol


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol, we kept Tinks done when she was little, haven't done it for awhile now, and my guess is she would not want to sit still for it now, lol.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

that is good she grew some more Roxie is about her size as well thank God they are doing great.Give her some kisses from me .


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Will do! Thank you so much!


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

happy birthday!!! Im glad she made it threw the tuff times and has an amazing family who was there for her you guys are truely blessed as is she!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow thats a huge bell! LOL. happy 1 year! i cant wait for dexter's i might buy him a dog cake  hehehe!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! We are so very blessed to have her, we would be lost without her.


----------

